# Swapping Pickups On A Gibson 335?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a set of Lollar Imperials I want to install in my 335.

Can I just pull the 2 volume pots through the F holes or do I have to pull the complete harness out?

I found this thread but they are changing pots and caps too.




__





335 Electronics Installation (a.k.a. How to take years off your life)


By popular demand... :D OK, first, let me stress how important preparation is for this kind of electronics install. This isn't something you can do an hour before a gig. You'll need: Rubber or Plastic Tubing. I use aquarium air-hose tubing. 50ft/$2.50 at WalMart in the pet section...




www.mylespaul.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Can I just pull the 2 volume pots through the F holes?


Most likely not. Unless the wiring from the volume to tone pots are long enough.
The link that you provided is pretty much the process that you'll be going through.
@greco has done this many times. He has plenty of trial n' error experience.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

You may have to put all electronic out. Big job to put in. I do 2 times on ES-335

Some tech just remove the pickup, cut pickups wire and solder new pickup to these wire. 
No electronic to pull out. 
You must know how to make good soldering and insulating job. If not, guitar will be noisy


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I’ve tried the rubber tubing tho I’ve discovered that fishing line works a little easier IMO. 

Often the toughest part was , at least for me, getting the jack back through and putting the nut on to secure it. Stew-Mac has a tool that makes this so much faster and easier tho if this is going to be a one-off for you it’s not going to be worth buying one. Having one has saved me a lot of frustration. Lol. 

Cheap dental tools, or at least something thin with a bit of a hook on the end, are also helpful for working on hollow body guitars.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Chirurgical tubing work better than any other tubing and fishing line.
Not easy to find.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Latole said:


> Chirurgical tubing work better than any other tubing and fishing line.
> Not easy to find.


I'm guessing that you meant surgical?


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/danielson-latex-tubing-amber-3-ft-0789836p.html


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

laristotle said:


> I'm guessing that you meant surgical?
> 
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/danielson-latex-tubing-amber-3-ft-0789836p.html


Look the right one.

Fishing line don't pull pot straight, tubing yes


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Solid hook-up wire worked for me.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Believe it or not, I can get the harness in there with just a guitar string to pull the jack into place. 
Any way you slice it though, it's a PITA.

It's fine to just cut the pickup wire though. Just make sure you pull the braided shield far enough back to fit shrink tubing over the hot before you solder them.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Solid hook-up wire worked for me.


Yes it work, right tubing work 100 % better


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Aquarium air hose - the blue flexible stuff not the clear plastic.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Aquarium air hose - the blue flexible stuff not the clear plastic.


Yes if inside is not to small.
The blue one I have is too small. I don't from where it come from


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Solid hook-up wire worked for me.





zztomato said:


> Believe it or not, I can get the harness in there with just a guitar string to pull the jack into place.
> Any way you slice it though, it's a PITA.


I use upholstery string.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have done well over 25 of these.



zztomato said:


> Believe it or not, I can get the harness in there with just a guitar string to pull the jack into place.


I have not tried a guitar string for this purpose. 
Sounds great! (Pun is intended!)

I made one of these from an old cut off plug and some 14 gauge wire and it has been a huge help...




__





- StewMac







www.stewmac.com





Take you time!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might be on interest...
Tutorial - Sheraton Wiring harness/pups install


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

One word -- patience!!! FWIW, I pull the whole harness when working on hollowbodies/semihollows -- less aggravation in the long run.... I've done 3 and will probably have to do it again on a 339.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Does anyone know if the ground wire to the bridge is soldered to the bridge pickup wire?


----------

